# 97 pathy , new knock sensor has 2 white wires help!



## johnnyfalcon (Jun 19, 2015)

im working on my 1997 nissan pathfinder , my new knock sensor has two white wires, wich wires are hot or neutral???? 

im ready to get this over with! i beleive i located the knock sensor wireing now i just need to know how to connect the wires


im assuming that closest to where my fingers are pinching are the two wires that go to the knock sensor, its a bare silver wire spriraling around a white coated wire, so does it matter wich wires i connect to my new knock sensor that has two white wires? thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Disconnect the harness connector from the knock sensor. Now looking at the knock sensor harness end with the little guide on top; the left side pin is for the sensor wire. The other pin is for the shield.


----------



## johnnyfalcon (Jun 19, 2015)

rogoman said:


> Disconnect the harness connector from the knock sensor. Now looking at the knock sensor harness end with the little guide on top; the left side pin is for the sensor wire. The other pin is for the shield.


THANK YOU

just to clarify that looking at the knocksensor harness end without the wires, that on the left pin is for the white wire and the right pin is for the silver bare wire

im guessing about 10-15 pounds of wrench tightness is enough to tighten the knock sensor down, i will go back to nappa where i bought it from but not sure if theyll have an answer because they didnt have an answer for me about the wire situation either lol, thanks man


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The knock sensors that are sold at auto parts stores normally don't come with pig-tail white wires. The white wires and harness connector end are part of the existing engine wiring harness. Just plug the new sensor into existing harness connector.

The tightening torque for the sensor is 15-20 ft lbs.


----------



## johnnyfalcon (Jun 19, 2015)

i may have forgot to say im doing a knock sensor relocation, so i have no clue how the existing knock sensor is plugged in, that is where all this confusion stems from and the harness didnt come with instructions


THANK YOU

just to clarify that looking at the knocksensor harness end without the wires, *that on the left pin is for the white wire and the right pin is for the silver bare wire*??????

thank you for your patience im not a mechanic if you can tell i work on houses and paint if you cant tell from the pics thanks man


----------



## johnnyfalcon (Jun 19, 2015)

any idea what would happen happen if i wired them wrong? im sure nothing beneficial!

update:
i went to nappa autoparts to clarify what you said but no one could give me an answer as to wich wire goes to what  i was sad. and me being unlucky they said the box shouldve came with instructions but mine didnt!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

johnnyfalcon said:


> i may have forgot to say im doing a knock sensor relocation, so i have no clue how the existing knock sensor is plugged in, that is where all this confusion stems from and the harness didnt come with instructions
> 
> 
> THANK YOU
> ...


According to the FSM for your vehicle, when looking at the pins on the sensor, the left sided pin is for the sensor signal wire while the right sided pin is for the silver bare wire which is an electrical shield.


----------



## johnnyfalcon (Jun 19, 2015)

thanks bud no check engine light. i also duct taped the upper air intake on manifold , had a big crack in it

now a question ive probably started up the pathfinder up 20-30 times since the relocation of the knock sensor, today making my rounds today with the vehicle when i turned the key it cranked and died a couple times. so when i cranked it again i lightly pressed on the accelerator to keep the engine from dying everything seemed fine

i wonder what caused it to die

i also notice RPM's are a bit lower, but if i hit the overdrive button the RPM's are much higher

but before the knock sensor relocation the regular RPM's were higher and the Overdrive was lower

seems the knock sensor changed a few things, im not complaining, as long as i can make it start, was kinda worried that it died though but least got it going


----------



## billhappy (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello every one, 

After reading your post, I'm not sure what to think about my own recent Knock sensor project . Yes code 0325 and 1625 were present. After spending inordinate hours tearing my dash out and needless to say every wiring harness that's in the dash area in an attempt to find circuit short or open, for code 1625 I didn't. Okay lets tackle the 0325 problem. As you all know to do the ohms test on that little part, the upper and lower intake manifolds must be removed. The instruction in one repair manual that I've been using Haynes pg.6-20 says to test terminal no.2. I thought how do you know which is which. there is a paint dot on no. 2 . This is the reason for my post as I was investigating the connector and harness there is only one wire, that was the other way I was able to confirm which terminal on sensor was no.2 . I'm not sure why you received
a new connector with two wires and not one , this has been my actual experience thus far. 

On a related note the o/d light not working is why my rig is stuck in what I think is limp in mode. I Lord willing will post anew post regarding code 1625 and the o/d light not working. 

I hope I've shed some light in all of this. Sincerely Bill Grimes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

johnnyfalcon said:


> thanks bud no check engine light. i also duct taped the upper air intake on manifold , had a big crack in it


Makes me think that your whole problem all along was the big crack in the intake. If air was sucked in bypassing the MAF sensor, that would cause a lean condition and could cause the triggering of the knock sensor code.


----------

